# Coloratura Craziness...................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Get your ears ready folks......






WOW.........


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

no comments?..................


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw recently where someone called Diana Damrau Joan Sutherland's successor. I thought that was over the top _until_ I heard the the clip here (not that I think her voice is as big as Sutherland's!). There's even a certain resemblance around the jawline! Nice to see the underrated June Anderson, as well.

But some of those selections and sopranos were totally unfamiliar to me.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Itullian said:


> no comments?..................


Too many sopranos... eeww.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*Dame Joan Sutherland , Beverly Sills and the very young Gruberova *


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Edita Gruberova great clip of my fave Coloratura. She's the Governess!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

^yeah, that was surprisingly good. overall, I really don't like Gruberova, but I wasn't aware she sounded like that early in her career!



Bellinilover said:


> *I saw recently where someone called Diana Damrau Joan Sutherland's successor*. I thought that was over the top _until_ I heard the the clip here (not that I think her voice is as big as Sutherland's!). There's even a certain resemblance around the jawline!
> But some of those selections and sopranos were totally unfamiliar to me.


LMAO! this individual did not know what he/she was talking about 
don't get me wrong, Damrau is not a bad singer. she is a sturdy _lyric_ coloratura, but she does not compare to Sutherland in the least. Sutherland's singing was stentorian, elegant and heroic, like an angel queen. Damrau's singing is more glittery. there is a little personality there, but it lacks the awe inspiring, pristine power of Sutherland.



> Nice to see the underrated June Anderson, as well.


indeed. she's one of my favorites.  if I were to name anyone "Sutherland's successor", it would be she. however, while more powerful and heroic than Damrau, she was about half the size of Sutherland's voice, so that statement would still be a little arrogant.

@OP
it was certainly an enjoyable clip, but coloratura sopranos are overrated. spintos are were it's at


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Sadly, many of those women left a gaping hole in their career by not performing in Pigoletto.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Get your ears ready folks......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lasted about 30 seconds. It hadn't realised before, but it would seem I don't really like coloratura sopranos. All that empty headed vocal showing off does nothing for me.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> I lasted about 30 seconds. It hadn't realised before, but it would seem I don't really like coloratura sopranos. All that empty headed vocal showing off does nothing for me.


for once, we agree. I don't mind showing off if it's warranted, but the "empty" quality specifically can get annoying. regardless of vocal fach, voices must possess some degree of weight to really hold my interest. if we were to compare singing with food, coloratura singing is like icing: great for topping off desert and adding interest, but there is a reason why it's icing on the cake and not cake on the icing.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> I lasted about 30 seconds. It hadn't realised before, but it would seem I don't really like coloratura sopranos. All that empty headed vocal showing off does nothing for me.


It was for fun Greg.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Itullian said:


> It was for fun Greg.


Well, yes I realised that, though some seem to be taking it quite seriously. Just my ears wouldn't take it  :lol:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Well, yes I realised that, though some seem to be taking it quite seriously. Just my ears wouldn't take it  :lol:


not all coloraturas are _that_ hard to listen to, but, once again, I see your point. a coloratura soprano with a richer or more heroic timbre (such as June Anderson) can be a joy to listen to, but sometimes listening to your run of the mill soubrette is like listening to a melodramatic teenage girl ramble on on the phone for hours.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I can't get into arguing over voices here. For me its the damned music that's annoying, and nearly anybody singing most of it is just a high wire artist at the circus: fun for a few minutes, maybe. Callas and very few others can make me imagine I'm listening to something almost substantial.

On the other hand, I just came from listening to Gubaidulina.  So let the circus begin! :clap:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> I lasted about 30 seconds. It hadn't realised before, but it would seem I don't really like coloratura sopranos. All that empty headed vocal showing off does nothing for me.


To easy , this one


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm relieved to see from the other comments that it's not just me who doesn't 'get' this type of singing. My son asked me whether the Grayson Perry lookalike singing La Cenerentola was supposed to be funny, and I honestly had no idea. As to whether it's actually funny- sure it is, for the duration of a thirty second clip. But if the entire opera goes on like that (no idea whether it does or not) you'd have half the audience feigning strokes and heart attacks just to get out of there. :devil:


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Too many sopranos... eeww.


Women that sing like men,
men that sing like women.
I don't know about you mama s. :lol:


----------

